# how do on board battery chargers work



## ship wreck (Feb 27, 2009)

I am looking at on board chargers but i'm not sure how they work.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

http://www.dualpro.com/products/professional/

It's basically a charger and management system for all the batteries in your boat, you would need to buy one that banks equaling the amount of batteries you have, 4 batteries= 4 bank charger, the charger has leads for each bank that you would connect to each battery, when you want to charge your boat there is one plug, so you basically plug the charger in and it charges all your batteries at once, once each battery seperately is charged that bank will shut off the charging for that battery. 

I have a 4 bank charger with 4 battery's it's awesome you plug it in and walk away the charger does the rest and keeps them at full charge for however long it's plugged in.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a used 3 bank MinKota MK-330 I will sell if interested. Works fine.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Dual pro all the way.
Those doggone "Guest"' seem to know when the warranty expires, stay away.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Fishers of Men said:


> Those doggone "Guest"' *seem to know when the warranty expires*, stay away.


 Van, I thought that's the way it worked for everything?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Isnt there one that can be hooked to the chargeing system of the boat also so it charges batteries when you are running the main motor.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Here is the link http://www.stayncharge.com/products.htm anyone ever use one of these or know of someone who has. I think Duckman was looking into it.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

jshbuckeye said:


> Isnt there one that can be hooked to the chargeing system of the boat also so it charges batteries when you are running the main motor.


The device you describe allows for the alternator to charge multiple batteries equally. I don't think they are designed for deep cycle batteries... I could be wrong.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

jshbuckeye said:


> Here is the link http://www.stayncharge.com/products.htm anyone ever use one of these or know of someone who has. I think Duckman was looking into it.


That's not the same device I was thinking of...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Here is what I was thinking of...
http://www.e-marine-inc.com/products/alternators/isolators.html


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Check your late 08 BPS and Cabelas catalogs. Cabelas 09 master fishing page293 its called *On Board DC Alternate Charger *3 bank by Minn-Kota goes for 149.99


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been using them for 5 years now and love them. They hook up to my car battery and the altenator charges my trolling motor battery in the boat as i drive to and from the lake. I get very good charges too. I live in an apartment building that doesn't have an outside hookup so i decided to give this product a try. Really, i couldn't be happier with it. I just purchased a truck, so i took it off the old car and put it on the truck. 5 years old and still runs fine. I haven't run out of power on the lake since i've been using it. I have optima batteries tho. Cant over-charge the sealed ones. If you use walmart batteries, you'll have to check them a couple times a year to make sure the fluid level stays up. All in all, i'd give it a 9 out of 10 rating.
Forgot to say i have the original model.


----------

